# Early pagan and Jewish criticism of Christianity: "No altar, temple, or sacrifice"



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 29, 2014)

Thornwell makes this passing observation in his work _The Priesthood of Christ_ (Complete Writings, Vol. 2, pg. 285): 

"It was an ancient reproach of Christianity, both among Jews and Gentiles, that is was a mere spiritual and personal worship, without the intervention of altar, temple, or sacrifice. It had indeed no imposing ritual, no pomp of ceremony, no gorgeous solemnity- all was simple and unpretending; its institutions were addressed to intelligence and not to taste, to the heart instead of the fancy."

Does anyone know of any references where such criticisms are made of early Christianity from pagans or Jews? Or where such criticisms were answered by apologists? Thornwell gives no reference and seems to assume it was common knowledge. But I can't find any reference to this particular criticism.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 30, 2014)

At the very least, I'd say that Hebrews was written in part to address that kind of criticism from Jews. 

And Paul in 1 Corinthians 1:22 acknowledges such criticisms as if they were common.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't know about Jews, but I would suggest the book _The Christians as the Romans Saw Them_ by Robert Wilken. The title is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 31, 2014)

Charlie, have you read the work by Wilken? Does he specifically address that criticism? 

I think it's clear from implication that Hebrews was written in part to address that problem, at least from the Jewish side. I had not heard it from a pagan side though. And I haven't encountered it in any Patristic apologists I've read so far. 

Any one else have some input?


----------

